# Forum > MMO Trading Market > Final Fantasy XIV Buy Sell Trade > [Selling] FF14gil Illidan 50mil, Ultors 10mil

## SeoVooDoo

WTS FF14 Gil 
Illidan 50mil
Ultors 10mil

Will have more soon, this is what i have in stock

Accept Skrill,Btc,Wmz
Skype: steam.gold.seller

----------


## service.gametradeeasy

Skype on line: 
service.gametradeeasy2
Add me plz

----------

